# An unusually way to cook wings----wings with Coca Cola!(the easiest way!)



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello guys!
I am here again to ask you if you want the recipe or not!I am from China,I want to post a recipe that is a easy way to cook chicken wings! Even if you never have cooked before,you can cook it perfectly!And the material is very common!I don't know if you like it.It tastes a little sweet,but I can assure you it's really delicious!
So do you want the recipe?


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Post it, post it!


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, please. We would love to see the recipe.


----------



## Stugot (Feb 13, 2014)

Love wings, post it!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

If you post it I will cook it.

I got s big pack of wings in the freezer that need to go.


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

Glad you like that!It is the easiest way to cook wings that I have ever seen before!If you like wings but not a good cook,you must give it a try!
And here is my recipe.Enjoy your meal!
Ingredients: 
Wings (500g), cola (half of a can), onions (some), ginger (one lot), salt, soy sauce, cooking wine 
Practice: 
1. Wash the chicken wings and onion ginger slices. If wants better getting interested, to be possible to scratch two openings on the chicken wing with the knife.








2. Heat the water to boil, add chicken and bring it to boil again, remove and drain. 
3. Put a little oil in pan, add chicken fry it until both sides yellowing. 
4 Pour the cola(The amount of cola to almost could not have wings), soy sauce, add spring onion, ginger, salt, cooking wine till boil, turn to small fire until the soup is almost dry.( a paste for coke)


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> If you post it I will cook it.
> 
> I got s big pack of wings in the freezer that need to go.


Thanks for your support~I have posted my recipe~Hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

Stugot said:


> Love wings, post it!


Thanks for your support~I have posted my recipe~Hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

glenbo said:


> Yes, please. We would love to see the recipe.


Thanks for your support~I have posted my recipe~Hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

Wakerider1424 said:


> Post it, post it!


Thanks for your support~I have posted my recipe~Hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

pikaling said:


> Thanks for your support~I have posted my recipe~Hope you will enjoy it!


I'll try to make these wings Sunday. I will let you know. Thanks DRD


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I made these Sunday. I added 5 dried red oriental peppers with the coke mix. He certainly kicked them up a notch, almost too hot. Garnished and drizzled them with some sesame seed and the green onion, served over white rice.

Thanks for the recipe!

Pretty good nice and tender. Probably next time just use to or three peppers. lol


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I made these Sunday. I added 5 dried red oriental peppers with the coke mix. He certainly kicked them up a notch, almost too hot. Garnished and drizzled them with some sesame seed and the green onion, served over white rice.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe!
> 
> Pretty good nice and tender. Probably next time just use to or three peppers. lol


So glad you like it! Sometimes I add some red peppers too~


----------

